# Topics > Agriculture >  Strawberry picking robots, Traptic Inc., Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Traptic Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Traptic's strawberry picking robots 2019

Feb 11, 2020




> Explore Traptic's progress and stay tuned for more exciting updates!

----------


## Airicist

Traptic farming robots 2021

Jul 1, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "With $8.4M raised, strawberry-picking robotics startup Traptic begins commercial deployment"

by Brian Heater
July 1, 2021

----------

